# Yucca Soap



## cadrian99 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a Yucca Melt and Pour soap recipe ?  :?:


----------



## jcso339 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have never even heard of yucca soap until reading this post the other day.

Just this morning, I was in my local grocery store going through their "naturals" section and saw their yucca soap. It smelled wonderful. Never even knew there was such a thing.

My local store has a very large section of natural soaps. This is where I get alot of ideas from as well. Just seeing what different fragrances and appearences they have influence me quite a bit.

I also buy some of my necesseties here. They have wonderful selections of oils, fragrances, and various other ingredients. This is very fortunate for me!

By the way, does anyone ever purchase any of their ingredients from stores like "Whole Foods or "Basic Foods?


----------

